
Plastic bag use plummets in England since 5p charge - altstar
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-36917174
======
f_allwein
Great example of how simple legislation can make a difference. I have been
using a reusable shopping bag for years and always found it ridiculous how
supermarkets gave out free bags to everyone (which then ended up collecting
dust at people's homes, since nobody ever reused them).

~~~
elros
Something I don't understand regarding the process of using reusable bags when
buying groceries is, where do you actually get plastic bags to put your trash
in before putting it away?

